# New Mini Cooper Roadster



## iwanna330cic (Feb 21, 2005)

Appears to be available in NA in a few months. What do you all think?


----------



## iwanna330cic (Feb 21, 2005)

Here's another one: (love that exhaust sound!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqVTsD7nwZU&feature=related


----------



## iwanna330cic (Feb 21, 2005)

Hmmm.... Several lookers - no comments? Anyone have an opinion on the roadster? :dunno:

Doug


----------



## ArtL (Nov 1, 2011)

I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

Claustrophobic...sat in the coupe this week.


----------



## JMK (Apr 6, 2002)

I am considering one, but need to drive and sit in it first!


----------



## tranquility (Apr 15, 2011)

As ragtops go, it looks good, but I don't like rags and prefer hardtops. I'm probably in the minority, but I think that the coupe looks great w/ that 'backwards cap' look (vs the 1st gen coupe).

OT: so you're still shopping for a Z4 or now heading towards the Mini?


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Me likee!!!


----------



## iwanna330cic (Feb 21, 2005)

tranquility said:


> As ragtops go, it looks good, but I don't like rags and prefer hardtops. I'm probably in the minority, but I think that the coupe looks great w/ that 'backwards cap' look (vs the 1st gen coupe).
> 
> OT: so you're still shopping for a Z4 or now heading towards the Mini?


LOL! I test drove the Mini Roadster last week and really liked the way it handled. Certainly not as fast or near-exotic as the Z4... but it has its place -- plus it has a surprisingly satisfactory trunk!

THing is - BMW has pretty good incentives and financing/leasing options on the Z4, but I think the Mini Roadster fees will be considerably higher, actually bringing a lease payment ridiculously close to a Z4 lease payment.

btw... anyone know what the money factor and residual is for the roadster? (maybe I'll start a new thread with that question)

Doug


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Would not trade my Laurel for it.


----------

